# D&Q High Velocity Slingshot Modification



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

This was my first SlingShot. I got it for myself for Christmas. So I have been shooting for almost a month now.

Since getting this one I have also purchased an Axiom Ocularis and a Scout XT. The Scout XT is the most comfortable in my hand.

I have greatly improved with all of them and I like switching up and shooting them all, I even try each of them with different combinations of band sets and pouches.

Surprising to me I seem to be most accurate with the D&Q even though it is not at all comfortable in my hand. The metal edges where I grip it hurt my finger and thumb.

So this morning I thought of this adhesive backed foam that I have and applied it over the metal grip areas. *Big improvement *in the way it feels in my hand! Don't know yet how it will hold up but when it wears out it will be easy enough to replace.

Next thing I would like to make some larger handle scales and include a lanyard hole.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

У меня тоже есть рогатка, прорези на ее рожках сделаны специально, чтобы обмотать острые края шнуром, попробуйте, это будет еще удобнее.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Valery said:


> У меня тоже есть рогатка, прорези на ее рожках сделаны специально, чтобы обмотать острые края шнуром, попробуйте, это будет еще удобнее.


I also have a slingshot, the slots on her horns are made specifically to wrap the sharp edges with a cord, try it, it will be even more convenient.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This mod is good.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Valery said:


> У меня тоже есть рогатка, прорези на ее рожках сделаны специально, чтобы обмотать острые края шнуром, попробуйте, это будет еще удобнее.


oops!.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> > У меня тоже есть рогатка, прорези на ее рожках сделаны специально, чтобы обмотать острые края шнуром, попробуйте, это будет еще удобнее.
> ...


What?! I thought they taught Espanoil out there is AZ...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Island beat me to the google translation. I can read spanish and speak a little, but can't understand a word of my neighbors when they speak. Even with both of my hearing aides in, which is seldom. :iono: It's okay though, I prefer the peace and quiet.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Island beat me to the google translation. I can read spanish and speak a little, but can't understand a word of my neighbors when they speak. Even with both of my hearing aides in, which is seldom. :iono: It's okay though, I prefer the peace and quiet.


Sorry about that man, I'll let you get it next time


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:279758]

Started to work on larger handles for mine as well. so far so good.


----------

